# Enlever l'accusé de réception dans Mail



## Blade69 (10 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai activé l'accusé de réception dans Mail, et je souhaiterai l'enlever.

Quelqu'un aurait la solution????

Merci par avance


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2010)

Hello.

Il y a un accusé de réception dans Mail ?
Première nouvelle.

On l'active comment stp ?


----------



## Aliboron (10 Septembre 2010)

Blade69 a dit:


> J'ai activé l'accusé de réception dans Mail, et je souhaiterai l'enlever.


De quoi exactement est-il question ? Tu veux dire que tu as ajouté dans les en-têtes une ligne "Disposition-Notificatioin-To" et que maintenant tu voudrais l'enlever (pour ne plus demander des AR à tes correspondants) ? Le mieux est certainement de te référer à la méthode qui t'a permis de l'ajouter, comme par exemple celle-ci...

Sinon, donne-nous quelques précisions complémentaires sur ce que tu cherches exactement à faire (ou au moins sur ce que tu as fait), la version de Mail (et/ou de Mac OS X) concernée, ce que tu observes, etc.



-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron) :
Ceci dit, il est ici question d'internet ou plus exactement de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------

